

Alternatives to using Google - taheris
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23318889

======
s3r3nity
Coincidence that the link is down?

------
gonzalodelgado
Wow, Yahoo not listed there.. burn!

~~~
s3r3nity
It's not REALLY an alternative, as it uses Bing's technology

